# Carving a Guitar top



## LittleMan (Oct 4, 2006)

That's what I have to do this week... finish up this guitar's carve and carve the neck as well.
This was from this morning.  I loved the lighting coming in from outside, it made it easy to know exactly how much to carve/leave.












Tell me what you think about them!


----------



## Corry (Oct 4, 2006)

Very cool! I like when you post your guitars! And it was awesome seeing some of them in real life, after I'd seen you posting all the pictures as you were building!   You've got an amazing, unique talent!


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been working all morning and have all the rough cut done for that guitar... it looks awesome.
I'm just taking a little break right now, it's pretty hot out there already.
I need an AC unit for that workshop.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 4, 2006)

Very cool LIttledude..   Really diggin your guitar stuff.   Cant wait to see the finished shot.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 4, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Very cool LIttledude..   Really diggin your guitar stuff.   Cant wait to see the finished shot.


This one will be done by the end of the month.. I'll take plenty of pics of it with the musician I'm building it for. :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 4, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> This one will be done by the end of the month.. I'll take plenty of pics of it with the musician I'm building it for. :thumbup:


 
Cool stuff.  Lookin forward to it.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 4, 2006)

Really cool job you have there,Do you also make acoustic guitars?


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 4, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> Really cool job you have there,Do you also make acoustic guitars?


We will be starting our first acoustic... in about a week.

Be ready for a lot of pics of it while we build it..


----------



## ShootHoops (Oct 4, 2006)

Cool. Make me an acoustic! hehehe


----------



## midget patrol (Oct 4, 2006)

Neat. Hand-carved, i assume, rather than milled?


----------



## mec621 (May 27, 2007)

wow its nice!


----------

